# 9/29 Wave-apalooza



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We headed out the pass at 720. Headed back in the pass at 745. Decided to make any excuse we could to give the waves time to die down and grabbed some more gas. We got a chance to talk with some of the Dive Pro guys. Cool bunch of folks with a lot of great stories. Headed back out at 845 and we were greeted with 3-4' with the occasional big boy. It was very slow going and we pulled a couple stretches for about 6 miles. Picked up a 12lb king on the dolphin colored 25. Then a bonita on the silver. At about 1130 the winds started laying down and we ran out to the edge. Set the spread of a custom wahoo lure i made, a bart rum candy, blue/white ilander ballyhoo, black/purple ilander ballyhoo, and pink stretch 30. As soon as we hit 200feet the pink stretch gets absolutely annihilated and after about 3 seconds of that beautiful sound we all love, slack line. The fish broke the 150# leader about 3 inches below the snap swivel. Dont know if it was a tail whip or his buddy that bit it off. It had about 6 feet of leader so it would of had to been a big hoo to tail whip. We plan to up our leaders to 300# now. And if any of you catch that hoo, it comes with a bonus stretch 30! After that we hit some bottom spots and picked up a couple little mingo. It was a really nice day regardless of the waves. We def had the whole gulf to ourselves. I'll throw some pics up if i can get them from my buddy.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how was the water looking out there, I am heading that way tomorrow.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great color/clarity. Flying fish EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Great color/clarity. Flying fish EVERYWHERE.


Awesome, thanks for the report!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I like hearing that bait is abundant out there!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

About 17 miles south we hit a big weed line. Scattered with big patches. Thousands of hardtails under those patches.


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

We ventured out to the edge yesterday 9/29 there was a nice rip that made up on the northwest corner. Good color change as well. We caught a sailfish, medium size wahoo and a dolphin.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

^ That is a tease


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

Teased em right up!


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

The Wahoo


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn. I'm jelous. Great job! I hailed out on the radio but no one answered. Glad someone else had some luck with the hoos.


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful fish! Congrats!!


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

Kenton, I hate I did not hear you. It was kinda lonely out there. We saw only saw three boats and they appeared to be dive boats out of P-Cola. They were anchored on the Oriskany.


----------

